

You don't even know what you like - doctororange
http://fennb.com/you-dont-even-know-what-you-like

======
apike
_the twitter website is as fast as ever_

Actually, last year Twitter launched a JavaScript-heavy rewrite that was much
slower to load and interact with than it was previously. It seems to have
improved since then, but at the time it was fairly tiresome to use.

~~~
tripzilch
Try using the mobile Twitter site: <http://m.twitter.com>

It's a bit bare-bones, but IMO totally makes up for it in raw plain-HTML
speed.

------
evmar
This example is perhaps better than they meant, because reading twitter from a
phone is nearly impossible due to their stupid mobile interface rewrite.
(Edit: I see the first commenter on their post wrote a similar thing.)

I just timed it: after turning off the wifi, clicking my bookmark of a saved
twitter search on a Nexus S took _10_ seconds before it showed the centered
twitter logo (presumably that ajaxes in the rest of the page?) and another two
or three before showing search results.

Frequently it's long enough that my phone turns off the screen while I'm
waiting for it to load, at which point I usually give up.

(Yes, this is the wrong place to complain. I am only a very casual consumer of
twitter -- don't even have an account myself -- so I don't know the
appropriate tech support channel. Perhaps because of my casual usage they in
fact would prefer to discourage users like me.)

~~~
zalew
that's strange, I got no performance or usability problems with twitter, and I
got a htc wildfire.

I'm talking about the app, not the page, of course.

------
freejack
I struggle with the notion of friction on our site. It is easy to talk about
and very hard to action. For example, I can use optimizely to tell me which
approach I'm considering my convert better, and there is no way to know what
the baseline outside of my site looks like, nor what the best approach is. The
information available is so limited that much of what passes for customer
experience design is just a collection of guesses back by a small amount of
relative data and reinforced by appealing design. Perhaps this is just obvious
and inherent in commerce in general, but I find it very challenging knowing
that everything I'm considering might be substandard :)

------
robryan
The performance thing is definitely something I notice from time to time. That
I can feel either really positive about my app or really negative depending on
the performance of the network I'm using it on. Losing that immediacy in
actions and results does make things feel worse to use even if you can't put
your finger on it at first.

------
gbog
I thought this post was one of the few on HN main page that was _not_ about
Apple, disappointed I am...

